# Indian



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

any luck up there??


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Fished this weekend and caught crappie just outside of the pads. Blue gill everywhere. Tried for eyes at Dream Bridge with no luck, saw a few caught saturday.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for the info i think ill hold off a little while


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

i cant wait to drill some holes in the ice


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

BigDub007 said:


> i cant wait to drill some holes in the ice


Ice Sucks!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

they are starting to catch a few by lakeview harbor and along the rock wall to paradice point. all i caught was a :S. they were beingg caught on minnows on the bottom.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Caught a couple perch Sat. Wish I'd have caught a few more.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Went back last night. Caught Five eyes. Three keepers.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

was there last night (Monday) started at Moundwood which was probobly my biggest mistake, fished till dark, a few crappie, no saugeye for me or anyone else over there, tried Taco Bell, no other fishermen in sight, no luck, did have a fisherman stop there and he had a striger of saugeye but would not tell me where he caught them at which was funny to me, then fished the canal over by Bass Pro with no luck, all in all a waste of time, i will wait a while before returning. Details, arrived at about 4:30 P.M. left at 9:30 P.M. fished moundwood from 4:30 till dark, all other areas after dark, fished with jigs, Vib-E's and Jerk/slash baits. Crappie was caught on a minnow under a bobber. Oh yea since the double 0 fisherman didnt wonna tell me his secret location (especially since it wasnt that big of a deal, he could of said i caught them up north on the lake or around here i didnt wont details and never do, but he was all attitudy about it lol) i saw he was fishing with a Jig head (Green) and a minnow Good Luck all!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

A jig and minnow when they are finicky can be deadly.
Thanks for the report


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Strike out for S-eye @ Indian? Doesn't seem right...My Sister was out there with her sorority friends last weekend and she said they slaid em real good :woot:


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Strike out for S-eye @ Indian? Doesn't seem right...My Sister was out there with her sorority friends last weekend and she said they slaid em real good :woot:


LOL! River eye anglers and lake eye anglers are always at each other, quite funny.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

only real men fish the river ...And no, i've never fished Indian lake, ever


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Fished Indian on Saturday 4 blue gill was all that caught and that was with two fishing! I fish the GMR , MAD -n- Ohio (some) rivers,erie Cumberland,Old Hickory and Norris in Tenn, and I think if a person fishes different water it can help them on all waters! Just to be outdoors and fishing is my blood pressure medicine.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

downtime8763 said:


> Fished Indian on Saturday 4 blue gill was all that caught and that was with two fishing! I fish the GMR , MAD -n- Ohio (some) rivers,erie Cumberland,Old Hickory and Norris in Tenn, and I think if a person fishes different water it can help them on all waters! Just to be outdoors and fishing is my blood pressure medicine.


I know I know, sotra an inside joke I guess. But Indian does get stocked with like 10x (literally) the S-eye some of the other Central Ohio lakes get...


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

prefished for the mid ohio saugeye trails championship on friday and caught 9 keepers. tourney was saturday and sunday. caught 5 keepers on saturday for 15 + lbs. sundays total was 9+ lbs. so yes the fish are biting, but aren't schooled up. after you hit a couple move on to a new spot. good luck.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

saugeye_nut said:


> prefished for the mid ohio saugeye trails championship on friday and caught 9 keepers. tourney was saturday and sunday. caught 5 keepers on saturday for 15 + lbs. sundays total was 9+ lbs. so yes the fish are biting, but aren't schooled up. after you hit a couple move on to a new spot. good luck.


so i take it u where on a boat??? I left that info out I was on the shore left the boat at home


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

A.J. Quit your whining you got all the river eyes penned up in a little hole behind your relaives house on the river. Been waiting for a river eye picture better go dip a few out of the pen!! got some of those REAL MEN eyes other night!!! Hey Tennesee did the guy have grey hair and glasses and if he was fishing did he hold spinning reel upside down so reel is on top. Sounds like someone i know.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

cant remember if he had glasses, i think he did, and it was dark and i believe he had a hat on, but i do remember he had camo clothes on and a red older model Ford truck with stickers for various fishing products on it


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

ROCKS said:


> Ice Sucks!!!


If you think ice sucks you must be on the ROCKS lol


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

How's the night bite going down there?


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

was there Monday fished hard managed one keeper and a couple little ones i would say unless u are on a boat its slow


----------

